# My bum knee saga



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

This has been a bit of an adventure, and not in a good way. In late January I tweeked my knee while skating from the top of Fitzsimmons to the bottom of Garbanzo lift. There was an actual pop, followed by significant pain, and my snowboarding was done for a couple of weeks.

I've been to the physio, who diagnosed it as tight quad muscles and applied massage. And I've been to the doctor, who got me an x-ray that revealed no obvious damage. His tentative diagnosis was an inflamed medial lateral ligament. He also gave me a prescription for a topical anti-inflammatory which helps somewhat. I have an appointment for a sports doctor coming up, and that'll likely involve an MRI, so everything's in hand.

But here's the weird part, and the reason why I think this is even worth posting about. The knee's gotten considerably better over the last couple of months. Even when it was bad, I could still board and cycle. Only walking was uncomfortable, and only going up and down stairs was really painful. The injury seemed to center on a slight swelling to the inside of the knee. So recently I got an elastic support sleeve for my knee, and I stuffed a folded sock in the sleeve over the swollen area to apply added pressure. (Yes, that's right, I'm stuffing my bra  ) And this has completely gotten rid of the pain. Seriously. I can go up and down stairs, go for walks, and nada. Take off the sleeve, and within a couple of hours it gets achy again.

I'm not looking for internet medical advice, as A) that's stupid, and B) I have appointments coming up with actual medical professionals. But I just wanted to share this as it is an exceptionally weird and not straightforward injury. I'll update once the sports doctor weighs in.


----------



## Yotaismygame (10 mo ago)

I'm surprised you didn't get an MRI right away and have it taken care of. Just prolonging the inevitable it sounds like. Injuries suck! Best of luck.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Good luck man. A twist and a pop make me lean towards a certain diagnosis (an injury I went through a few years ago) but I'll withhold it, there's no reason for you to listen to/credit anything I'd write here.

Glad you managed to help yourself and things are getting better! Best of luck!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Yotaismygame said:


> I'm surprised you didn't get an MRI right away and have it taken care of. Just prolonging the inevitable it sounds like. Injuries suck! Best of luck.


At first it presented as very similar to an injury I had 6 years ago on the other leg. I figured the same treatment would take care of it. Didn't work out that way.


----------



## toaster (Jun 12, 2021)

1. See an ORTHOPEDIC doctor, perferably a knee specialist
2. You already have knee x-rays
3. Get an MRI

THEN, you will be able to determine the extent of soft tissue damage. Doing PT when you don't know what's actually going on internally is IMHO a waste of time. Yeah, your knee will even heal to a usable state (with scar tissue), but you'll be more prone to reinjure it in the future. Get the MRI. If you want to continue riding into a ripe old age, address this issue, even if it means surgery.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Refer to point B in the original post.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Yotaismygame said:


> I'm *surprised you didn't get an MRI right away* and have it taken care of. Just prolonging the inevitable it sounds like. Injuries suck! Best of luck.


This is very often not indicated.


----------



## Turms (12 mo ago)

Donutz said:


> This has been a bit of an adventure, and not in a good way. In late January I tweeked my knee while skating from the top of Fitzsimmons to the bottom of Garbanzo lift. There was an actual pop, followed by significant pain, and my snowboarding was done for a couple of weeks.
> 
> I've been to the physio, who diagnosed it as tight quad muscles and applied massage. And I've been to the doctor, who got me an x-ray that revealed no obvious damage. His tentative diagnosis was an inflamed medial lateral ligament. He also gave me a prescription for a topical anti-inflammatory which helps somewhat. I have an appointment for a sports doctor coming up, and that'll likely involve an MRI, so everything's in hand.
> 
> ...


i also dont want to give medical advice....
i have a few questions...what do you mean actual pop, followed by significant pain? where exactly?
except that there is a medial collateral ligament, or lateral collaterla ligament and i think there is not a medial lateral ligament...
and what do you mean a slight swelling to the inside of the knee?
wehere the medial collateral ligament? or where the cruciate ligaments are?

check up here








MCL Tear Physiotherapy Treatment | Metro Physio


Despite MCL tears & sprains being the most common knee ligament injury, the treatment requires specific expertise & experience. Metro Physio can help today.




www.metrophysio.co.uk





if you mean medial knee pain , then probably is what the physio said and has to do with the medial collateral ligament or maybe meniscus.
Try to have an MRT. Otherwise it is too risky to do more damage....


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Glad you are getting a MRI, I fucked my left arm two years ago and docs assumed it to be a simple dislocation and wrist break based on X-rays x welp long story long I tore my ecu tendon and now get the pleasure of going under the knife a second time to repair it


----------



## Ricola (Sep 13, 2021)

Donutz said:


> This has been a bit of an adventure, and not in a good way. In late January I tweeked my knee while skating from the top of Fitzsimmons to the bottom of Garbanzo lift. There was an actual pop, followed by significant pain, and my snowboarding was done for a couple of weeks.
> 
> I've been to the physio, who diagnosed it as tight quad muscles and applied massage. And I've been to the doctor, who got me an x-ray that revealed no obvious damage. His tentative diagnosis was an inflamed medial lateral ligament. He also gave me a prescription for a topical anti-inflammatory which helps somewhat. I have an appointment for a sports doctor coming up, and that'll likely involve an MRI, so everything's in hand.
> 
> ...


Medial (inner) knee wear is not an uncommon issue. (I've had both knees replaced. UNI's ) I've been riding with canted foot beds (3 to 4 degrees) for the last 25 years and I can honestly say that my knees always felt better after a full day riding (slightly knock kneed) . I won't ride without a canted footbed. If you have a wide stance and aren't canted that could be part of the problem. Hope that helps.


----------



## Max Agro (Jan 3, 2015)

Check out the Knees Over Toes guy on Youtube. He has some awesome exercises to strength your knees once they get better.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

So I've now seen the sports doctor. She tried her best to rip my leg off like a chicken wing, but fortunately the leg stayed put 😏 . Of more importance, she says there's no major or long-term damage. Most likely I injured the cartilage and perhaps bruised the surrounding bone. So strengthening exercises, the occasional Advil (she recommended Tylenol, but that does nothing for me), and back to biking. I guess I dodged a bullet here.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Super Fun fact time, tylenol does sfa for almost all pain. It can help with your perineal pain after childbirth though so that’s fun.

I have heard knee pain can be caused by a great toe anomaly that only gets relieved by stomping on it really hard with the leg of a chair. Let us all know if it works!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Thanks Mike. I'll try that right after next time I give birth.


----------

